# Dove field memberships!!!



## deer buster (May 6, 2008)

We are selling dove field memberships for our private 90 acre dove field. Over 400 doves killed in one hunt alone last year. Last year we only planted 50 acres and consistently saw 500 to 700 birds each hunt. $175.00 per membership. 

Dove field will be planted in sunflower, dove proso, corn, & millet. We will chop and mow as feed is needed for the birds leaving strips for cover. Power line runs through the center of the field for the entire distance. There is a small pond in the center of the field where the birds like to water. This field has it ALL! Lots of good positions for all.

This field is planted strictly as a dove field and is in a major flyway with an excellent history for a lot of birds. If you join one dove field this year it needs to be this one. There is a pecan orchard near the field that the birds like to roost in.

We will shoot this field when the birds are there. We will not gaurantee  2 shoots per week or anything like that. The field has a history of birds being there consistently. For $175 per person, you can't ask for a better price. Regardless of the number of memberships sold, the whole 90 acres will be planted and the field will be shot. We shoot this field every year. I would just like some help covering the cost of planting the field this year. 

bbp@ureach.com
deer.buster@hotmail.com


850-443-0482  Lyle
229-563-6131  Cory


----------



## tommy jacobs (May 6, 2008)

*Doves????*

Where is the feild located, and what is the maximum number of spots you will shoot ???


----------



## deer buster (May 6, 2008)

The field is located in Hahira, Ga. about 10 miles north of Valdosta,Ga. I have no specific number  of spots to fill. It's a 90 acre field, and i am going to plant most all of it. I will not over fill it. All i am trying to do is cover my cost on seed,fuel, etc. I have alot of friends and family that always shoots with me on this field. I will probably sell no more than about 20 spots. Feel free to ask any more questions you may have. Thanks


----------



## deer buster (May 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (May 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (May 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (May 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SELFBOW (May 14, 2008)

just curious if exact locations are being sold or is it first come or do you draw for designated spots?


----------



## deer buster (May 15, 2008)

buckbacks said:


> just curious if exact locations are being sold or is it first come or do you draw for designated spots?




You sit where you want when you get there, not a bad spot in the field, i'm not selling many spots, so there will be plenty places to choose from, and you will be able to move around if you wish during the shoot. Thanks


----------



## deer buster (May 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (May 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (May 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (May 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (May 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (May 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (May 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (May 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (May 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (May 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (May 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bbprld (May 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bbprld (May 29, 2008)

Whoever joins this club is going to have a lot of fun killing doves.


----------



## deer buster (May 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## deer buster (May 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (Jun 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (Jun 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bbprld (Jun 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bbprld (Jun 5, 2008)

There are 15 spots left in this field


----------



## deer buster (Jun 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## emtguy (Jun 25, 2008)

500 to 700 birds !!!! WOW. Been hunting doves regular for 20 years and never seen that many on a regular basis in one feild! If gas was'nt 90million dollars a gallon and times were not tight i'd jump on that.
I have planted feilds, baited feilds and worked them hard to get birds, sometimes they were there and other times they was'nt so if you seeing them consitantly i need to start recycling aluminium cans for some extra money.

Guys you better jump on this one. Sounds like a winner to me


----------



## bbprld (Jul 2, 2008)

Still got openings.


----------

